# My NEW black orchid CT pair!!



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

just got these guys from aquabid. beautiful fish but are a bit stressed from travel so here you go.
















and there is one more female. will get pics of her when she settles.


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

here is the other female. she is a dark blue that carries, black orchid geno, and melano geno.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

No pictures are showing at all.


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

oh I can see them. How do I fix it???


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

o.o did you get them from hopdiggity? i know they had about three pairs, and i was oogling two. xD


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

no I got them from Chard56 or Richard. But I was debating whether to get hopdiggity's or richards but i had some sent from richard but they died. and I personally like richards bettas better!


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

aahh. he has a really cute DT female i like. he does have some beautiful bettas, doesn't he?


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

ya i like that they are cheap and still beautiful. Perfect for a first year breeder like me!


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

I named the first female Hecate, the male Hades, and the second female Artemis.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

GRR! I have no idea why I can't see them!


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

I can't see them either. Maybe it's the format? (D'aww..I wanna look!)


----------



## scootshoot (Oct 11, 2010)

Hmm, same, nada pic


----------



## YoshesMom (Mar 15, 2011)

cant see em here


----------



## Malvolti (Nov 15, 2010)

The reason nobody can see them is they are linked directly form a gmail account (or so the link appears) which is a secure site. Only the OPs IP has permission to see them. 

The best thing to do is save them to your hard drive and re-upload them to a public album here attached to your account, you can create albums through your user CP. Then just re-post with the new links.


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)




----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)




----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)




----------



## YoshesMom (Mar 15, 2011)

ohhh i love the 2nd pic of the ct male really pretty I think my melano double tail is turning into/ trying to be a black orchid


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

Oooh, i have never been able to find black ones where i live, i know you got them online, but i prefer to buy local so i can see what i am getting for sure before i get it. (i have had bad experiences buying online) 

You are very lucky.


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

Pretty fish, I love black orchids. There is one at my LFS that is so tempting....


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

If i ever have a spawn from these guys I will send one to you Gizmothefreaky, so you know exactly what you are getting!


----------



## LittleNibbles93 (Feb 7, 2011)

mernincrazy8525 said:


>


OOOOOOOOOOOH~!!!! I'm jealous!!!! I LOVE black bettas. <3


----------



## Chard56 (Jan 22, 2011)

Do you have a photobucket account or did you upload from your computer pictures? If you post and then move or delete them from wherever you got them they will not show up on here either. I used to have quite a time trying to figure out how to post pictures but I'm an old hat at it now. Here's my pictures of them mernincrazy.


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

so is the last one a crowntail??


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

because I have a copper CROWNTAIL female but the one in the last pic looks like a delta or a round tail?


----------



## Chard56 (Jan 22, 2011)

I posted the wrong picture. That female is from a related spawn that I get Halfsuns from.


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

mernincrazy8525 said:


> no I got them from Chard56 or Richard. But I was debating whether to get hopdiggity's or richards but i had some sent from richard but they died. and I personally like richards bettas better!


Richard's died or hopdiggity's died? I'm confused!!! :-?

The one and only time I have had a DOA fish was from hopdiggity. :-(


----------



## Chard56 (Jan 22, 2011)

No that was mine that died. I sent 6 other packages but the two I sent to New Jersey were DOA. I don't know why (disgruntled postal worker kicking the packages)but I always take the buyers word on it and send replacements.


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

Chard56 said:


> No that was mine that died. I sent 6 other packages but the two I sent to New Jersey were DOA. I don't know why (disgruntled postal worker kicking the packages)but I always take the buyers word on it and send replacements.


Thanks for clearing that up. Guess it can happen to anybody, huh??


----------



## Chard56 (Jan 22, 2011)

You never know what's going to happen to your package once it leaves your hands at the post office. If somebody says they have never had a DOA then they are either lying or extremely lucky.


----------

